# what fruit fly media do you use?



## Happy_Frogger (Oct 19, 2011)

Ok, I was curious to see what fruit fly media everyone uses. So with out leaving feedback Ill just use the following. If I can list different companies will a mod please change it for me.


----------



## Scott (Feb 17, 2004)

You cannot list specific companies. That's Vendor Feedback.

You CAN request that people pm/email you that information privately.

s


----------



## Happy_Frogger (Oct 19, 2011)

Scott said:


> You cannot list specific companies. That's Vendor Feedback.
> 
> You CAN request that people pm/email you that information privately.
> 
> s


Ok, I thought so so the poll is fine the way it is correct?


----------



## Scott (Feb 17, 2004)

Yep. It's fine.

For the record, when I had (lots) more frogs - I made my own. Now that I don't, I use ordered media.

s


----------



## Happy_Frogger (Oct 19, 2011)

For those who make their own media. Care to give the recipe and share how good/ bad it is?


----------



## insularexotics (May 3, 2005)

I make my own for the melanos that I culture. It works pretty well and is pretty cheap (especially when you purchase potato powder by the 50# bag). I have started using one of the newer pre-made media mixes for my buzzatti cultures with much better results than my own media. More later.


----------



## antoniolugo (Apr 8, 2011)

I use the basic formula with good results.
6 cups potato flakes
1 cup sugar
1 cup brewers yeast
I also add
1 cup of flaxseed meal
4 teaspoons of methylparaben

I put pieces of cardboard in the cultures for the pupae to climb on and some excelsior. Has produce well for me.


----------



## B-NICE (Jul 15, 2011)

Just ordered from Josh's........


----------



## Mitch (Jun 18, 2010)

So 24 people get their media made from Chris Teem?


----------



## SCS1014 (Feb 16, 2010)

I use brewers yeast, instant potato flakes, white vinegar and mold inhibitor (tegosept)


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/food-feeding/58634-ff-media-recipes-list.html

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/food-feeding/67563-ff-culture-media.html

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/food-feeding/71411-diy-ff-media.html

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/food-feeding/63236-different-kind-fruit-fly-recipe.html

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/food-feeding/39276-ff-media-recipes.html

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/food-feeding/72001-simple-but-effective-ff-media.html

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/food-feeding/69527-how-many-cultures-what-recipe-do-you-use.html


----------



## cowboys22 (Mar 30, 2011)

Ok guys I experimented with fruit fly media and it has been working great for me I don't have a large number of frogs like most so I never have more than 2 or 3 ff cultures at a time..I was baby food shopping for my little 1 year old daughter a few months ago and ran across this instant oatmeal called perfect portions by Quaker (maple flavor)..hmmm..yeah sounds weird but that stuff smells great even after long periods of time and It never molds..I didn't have to add any mold inhibitors or anything just water and a little sugar and the ffs love it while they multiply like crazy..if anyone decides to try this let me know how it works for u..


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

cowboys22 said:


> Ok guys I experimented with fruit fly media and it has been working great for me I don't have a large number of frogs like most so I never have more than 2 or 3 ff cultures at a time..I was baby food shopping for my little 1 year old daughter a few months ago and ran across this instant oatmeal called perfect portions by Quaker (maple flavor)..hmmm..yeah sounds weird but that stuff smells great even after long periods of time and It never molds..I didn't have to add any mold inhibitors or anything just water and a little sugar and the ffs love it while they multiply like crazy..if anyone decides to try this let me know how it works for u..


Aren't you worried about the flies sequestering sufficient vitamin E isomers to prevent proper uptake of vitamin A and D3? Oatmeal is a good source of tocotrienols which serve the same function as tocopherol..... 

Some comments 

Ed


----------



## cowboys22 (Mar 30, 2011)

Perfect portions oatmeal,works perfect,add sugar no mold inhibitors needed..try it u mite like it..


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

cowboys22 said:


> Perfect portions oatmeal,works perfect,add sugar no mold inhibitors needed..try it u mite like it..


Sorry, I would rather not risk inducing calcium, D3 and vitamin A deficiencies in my frogs due to poor media choices on my part by ignoring the relevent information.... . 

Some comments 

Ed


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

cowboys22 said:


> Perfect portions oatmeal,works perfect,add sugar no mold inhibitors needed..try it u mite like it..


You need to consider what your overuse of vitamin E may mean to your frogs. This is relevant. 


Pumilo said:


> Gut loading flies in not effective and, in fact, can be quite detrimental. Many vitamins and minerals pass through the fly much too quickly to be of any benefit. Other vitamins can be sequestered, or stored, in the fly in levels hundreds or even thousands of times what it natural.
> For instance, vitamin E will be sequestered and levels can skyrocket. Then your frog eats many of these and has a vitamin E level much higher than it should be. Once the vitamin E level gets high enough in your frog, it can completely block the uptake of other vitamins, like vitamin D for instance. When vitamin D is absent, your frog cannot properly uptake and utilize calcium. You may still have plenty of calcium in his diet, but he cannot utilize it. Once the calcium blood level falls low enough, your frog can stretch out prone, twitch a few times, and die.
> Consider instead, relying on a quality dusting supplement to meet your frogs nutritional needs. I have been using the Repashy line of supplements and it's been working well for me.


----------



## GP dynamite (Feb 19, 2013)

I make 2 cultures per week, one melanogaster and the other hydei. I keep an 8 culture rotation with 4 producing and 4 fresh. I just buy media from one of the site sponsors. I'm slowly working my way through all of them. I'm curious to know if anyone has tried the Repashy Superfly. Please PM me with your results. I'd appreciate any feedback on it.


----------

